# Burrower or Nester



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Are your chi's burrowers or nesters??
I have one of each... Emma gets all her soft fleecy blankets fluffed up then burrows into the centre. When she comes out her hair is sticking up in all directions. It's so cute. 
Eddy though, is a nester ( must have been a bird in another life) His blankets are made into nest shape, he has to sleep "in the nest" between my legs at night. If he doesn't get his way it's the old double scratch on my leg until I accomodate him!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Marcus is a burrower. In his blanket on the floor, in the covers in bed, under my robe, beside my leg in the chair early in the morning, behind the couch cushions if all else fails.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Id say keeks was mainly a nester, altho she does occasionaly like to burrow, the pic on my siggy is where she managed to dig a whole into one of my coushons so she could sleep in it.
mia
x


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Taco is definately a burrower. He'll do just about whatever it takes to get under the blankie.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella is both LOL


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Hershey is certainly a burrower. He loves to be under blankets or in clothes all burried when he sleeps. He will sleep in my shirt, under the bed covers, just anyplace like that.  

I think it's adorable when they do that. :wink:


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

scoot is both, he loves to be under the blanket if it is just me with him, but if the other dogs are in the room he likes to be on top,..actually he has to be because my nomar loves to sit on you under the blankie, nomie is my cuddly one!!


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Diego does both. He nests all night in his bed between us, then when dad goes to work he burrows in with mom under the covers. He knows I don't think it's safe for him until there's only one of us in the bed! :lol:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I think Auggie is both too. He is a burrower at nite and a nester during the day :lol:


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Charley is a burrower ... he loves being under the covers!


----------



## Trinkabean (Jun 13, 2005)

Mine is a digger. He doesn't burrow to climb underneath things, he just digs and digs and digs at things, like the carpet, my belly button, etc. 

I even made him a snuggle blanket (which I learned to make from these forums), and he just lays on top of it. 

-Trina


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

Chihuahua is definately a nester. She'll spend half an hour making her "Chihuahua Bed"! Sometimes she turns into a borrowing dog if nobody is around to snuggle with. I'll catch her under the blankets when I come home from work.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Cooper loves to burrow but he also nests. I guess you could say he swings both ways. :lol:


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

bonnie is also a burrower...I stuffed the back of her crate with towels because it was too big for her, but she just ended up burrowing into them. She also likes to take her toys and burrow under her blankets to play with them. And she does digging thing where she tries to dig into everything...including the carpet, her bed, my stomach...


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Angel is a bit of both actually but mostly a burrower. She loves to dig down into a big fleece blanket. I usually have several around the house for her and everyone knows to check them carefully before sitting on them or moving them. Always do a puppy check first.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

Been is actually both.. *strange*

The funniest thing he will do is take "his" Spongebob blanket and put it nicely into his doggie bed! :lol:


----------

